# Tyvek



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Great decoy articles Chris!!
Curious... what did you guys pay for your Tyvek? I think I'm going to drag out the old Singer and see if I can't sew my fingers together!! :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

:lol: :lol: that doesnt hurt as bad as it looks. j/k :lol: :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

I think I ended up paying $215 for a role shipped to my house in Fargo but I can't remember exactly.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I wos wondering, is it pretty tuff to make those windsocks. I would like to make it a summer project but i dont know i wanna spend that and hten make them look like sh*t. Did u sew it on a sewing machine or what i think that would be the part i would screw up>? also do you have a grommet machine you use or what?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I'll let gandergrinder answer about the sewing.

As for the grommets, hoggr has a grommeting machine and can do them fast. I think he may be selling his when we're done this spring. If I'm wrong hoggr post up.


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

After I am done I will sell it


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Chris is that the one he is selling in the classified section or is it a machine one?

My wife is sewing away but I have no grommets!


----------



## Hoggr (May 28, 2002)

that is my old grommet system--to slow for the quantity that I have to do--1500 or so with Chris's. That old system of mine is great though I did over 800 with it


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Sewing is the most time consuming. If you can find someone who is good at sewing to do it for you I would highly recommend it. I can do it but I would not say that I am real fast.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well I am sure my wife would not have a problem helping you guys out. She loves to sew and will have to keep busy between making babies!! Seriously though I am sure she won't mind doing some sewing.

44 more days!


----------

